# Alternative to craigslist.org.....



## garcia3441 (Aug 13, 2007)

classifieds for apts, jobs, for sale and personals - backpage.com


----------



## Rev2010 (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, The Village Voice (an independent newspaper here in Manhattan) used to have their own site for posting classifieds and whatnot. Recently however it became Backpage.com. I don't know if it's the brainchild of some entrepreneur or if they have something to do with it but I think it's cool. 


Rev.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Aug 13, 2007)

Cool


----------



## Lucky Seven (Aug 13, 2007)

I agree, that is cool.


----------

